

Home Brew Solar Powered UAV (Yes, it runs Linux!) - trekker7
http://dementor.sfe.se/

======
trekker7
Just for clarification, this isn't my project, it's just something cool that I
came across.

------
ivankirigin
Linux on embedded systems really isn't surprising anymore. It would be a bad
idea to choose a system you couldn't tweak and optimize given the hardware
constraints.

